
Barak Obama Directs All Federal Agencies to Have an API - apievangelist
http://www.apievangelist.com/2012/06/01/barak-obama-directs-all-federal-agencies-to-have-an-api/index.php
======
jcoder
OT, but for god's sake -- he's the President of the United States. How many
times can you misspell his name in one article?

